# Nettleham Hall, Lincolnshire, September 2016



## HughieD (Sep 23, 2016)

Was passing the turn-off to Nettleham and the hall being only a couple of miles away, it seemed rude not to revisit this fantastic place. There’s not a great deal of history about this place but what I could find out about the hall can be found here when I did my first visit in October 2014. 

Not a lot has changed apart from I got the head’s up from Judderman’s recent visit that there was a Heras fence round the place. On arrival there was indeed a fence round the ruin but we all know how effective they are! So in I popped the try and capture the essence of this place. Like a fool I didn’t have my tripod with me so had to manage with high ASAs. This place is really hard to capture with the low light and foliage engulfing the ruins. Hopefully I made a decent fist of it.

That fence:


img7814 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But we’re in!


img7826 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Nettleham08 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This looks like a collapsed chimney:


img7817 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It would have been a grand place in its time:


img7818 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But nature wants it back:


img7819 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7823 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An old brick ground-floor fireplace:


img7824 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Loving this iron second floor fire place:


img7830 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7831 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Love the front entrance columns:


img7849 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7851 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7860 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Nettleham04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7847 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An old Corinthian column capitol:


img7862 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Nettleham01 by HughieDW, on Flickr 

The ornate main entrance:


Nettleham05 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Nettleham07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7866 by HughieDW, on Flick

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Sep 23, 2016)

One thing I've learnt over the years is that you will ALWAYS regret not taking your tripod, always.  

Good work sir.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 23, 2016)

krela said:


> One thing I've learnt over the years is that you will ALWAYS regret not taking your tripod, always.
> 
> Good work sir.



Thank you Krela...yup - you got it. We need our three-legged friends!


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 23, 2016)

hahaha 
I had to chuckle at your Heras fencing comment

Funny you should mention about the tripod; I went in July a few years back in the middle of a huge summer storm, and had to shelter under a decaying archway for 20 minutes. All my shots Iso was cranked sometimes up to 6400. I thought it was only me that could explore a derelict building with no bloody roof, and still need a tripod.

Your photos have come out well


----------



## HughieD (Sep 24, 2016)

The Wombat said:


> hahaha
> I had to chuckle at your Heras fencing comment
> 
> Funny you should mention about the tripod; I went in July a few years back in the middle of a huge summer storm, and had to shelter under a decaying archway for 20 minutes. All my shots Iso was cranked sometimes up to 6400. I thought it was only me that could explore a derelict building with no bloody roof, and still need a tripod.
> ...



Ha ha cheers mate. Ironically the best pictures I took above were on my phone!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 25, 2016)

Beautiful stonework!First class photos,Thanks for sharing.


----------

